# ShopTemp Customer Feedback topic



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

______Customer Feedback topic

- Placed an order at ShopTemp and would like to leave some feedback?
- Received your order and would like to leave some thanks or feedback?
- Used ShopTemp's customer support and would like to leave some thanks or feedback?

This topic allows you to leave feedback for both us at GBAtemp, and the guys at ShopTemp. By posting your experiences in this topic, you limit the amount of topics created on this board, making it easier to browse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your feedback will help us make ShopTemp a better site.

Please note that new feedback topics made may be merged with this one.

Thank you.

*IT WOULD ALSO BE EXTREMELY APPRECIATED if members could leave their experience feedback at Reseller Ratings.
CLICK HERE TO WRITE A REVIEW FOR SHOPTEMP at Reseller Ratings! Thank you!!*

Please note: this is for customer feedback only. Please do not new product requests and such in this topic.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking out was easy, prices are great!


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 7, 2010)

Just Pre-ordered the Supercard DSTWO.  Great Price and super easy checkout.

Edit: Just as fyi for people with Gmail check your spam for the emails from ShopTemp.  Gmail doesnt seem to like it for some reason.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 7, 2010)

About to pre-order the Supercard DSTWO. Very good layout, great prices, and easy checkout. Good luck with this venture, hope it goes far, and stay true to the community!


----------



## scarface666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Shop seems good. Pre-ordered SCDSTwo (3). Prices seem competitives, it's a good new, and also shipping costs.
I think you've made a good job, now I'm just waiting and see if this shop is trusted or not...
Hope all go right for me!!!


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Pre-ordered my Supercard before, easy checkout, emailed straight away, great price.

Thanks, Now its just a waiting game, any news on release date?


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

My feedback is neutral, because I can't simply order anything from it, due to the availabl payment methods.


----------



## jlj (Apr 7, 2010)

Ordered my AK2i using paypal got the confirmation email within an hour, just gotta wait 2-5 weeks


----------



## pitman (Apr 7, 2010)

When I wanted to read about shipping options It left the page, I think this would have been better if the information opened in a pop-up.

Buying was super easy.

The only complaint is the false advertising of "Free Shipping" because when I ordered there wasn't any free shipping available.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> The only complaint is the false advertising of "Free Shipping" because when I ordered there wasn't any free shipping available.



Oh?....i had the option for Free Shipping, i don't understand why you didn't.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 7, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> because when I ordered there wasn't any free shipping available.


Actually there is free shipping (Hong Kong Air mail/ no packaging).
Look again !


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

Pre-ordered my Supercard DSTWO, good service. Used PayPal so my Mam's details should be safe.


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

free shipping, acceptable prices. this can be my new dx :]

also, the fact that shoptemp accepts payap e-checks is pure win!

/me sits and waits a few weeks for his scds2 to ship


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 7, 2010)

I just bought Supercard DS TWO. I love the website, and everything was super stream lined. Shipping price was great too. Now I just need to wait until I get my package. Another thing I liked was the e-mail updates. That was great. If all goes as planned, I will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## pitman (Apr 7, 2010)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did look:





Nothing.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 7, 2010)

My experience is mostly good right now. The layout is nice looking and easy to navigate and the fact that they accept PayPal is a huge plus for me. I ordered a Acekard 2i with hong kong registered and got the confirmation emails just fine. The payment process was acceptable. I'll post again when I get the item in question and I'll support ShopTemp in the future depending on how that goes. That said, I'm not exactly expecting my item in a week, so as long as I get it in within the allotted shipping time or (hopefully) less and the item is fine (not a fake AK2i, defective or not, packed well, etc.) that's all I really ask for.

I could've (and probably would've) ordered from a U.S. store and paid a few bucks more to get it a whole lot faster but I'm putting my trust in ShopTemp for now. I hope that's a decision I won't regret. If it goes well I'll be pre-ordering the SCDS2 from there.


----------



## Little (Apr 7, 2010)

=) Just placed my order for an acekard.... finally updating from my R4!!! Awesome price with the GBAtemp voucher =D =D

Was a really easy process and the fact that I could view the prices in the ££ and it fully accepted my UK address with the correct county was awesome =D =D Really excited to get it now =)


----------



## aliviss (Apr 7, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> jak larnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 7, 2010)

I like the new shop, everything seems fairly priced! I'd like to see a few more items though, the m3 gba pack would be nice since it works natively with m3izero. I'd also like to see some higher speed micro sd cards, it looks like everything is class 2 which is slow.


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 7, 2010)

for those who wonder why these names are random asian- no big deal, I see this on ebay all the time- Hong kong is tight like that.


----------



## quartercast (Apr 7, 2010)

Fantastic site, very easy to use. E-mail updates were clear and sent promptly.

One gripe I have is the exchange rate, the SCDS2 is now listed at 37.50 USD / 44.25 AUD.

According to the official exchange rate (xe.com) 37.50 USD = 40.4513 AUD

$4 is a pretty big difference, I've pointed this out before.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 7, 2010)

I subscribed to the newsletter, unfortunately I didn't get word of the DSTwo pre-orders because Gmail filtered the emails straight into spam.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 8, 2010)

haven't ordered anything just wanted to say that I can't seem to find what payment methods you guys accept.  I've read on the forums but it seems like it should be on the site w/o.  having to actually order something.  you probably have it somewhere but I can't seem to find it.  maybe it needs to be a bit more clear


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2010)

JPhantom said:
			
		

> haven't ordered anything just wanted to say that I can't seem to find what payment methods you guys accept.  I've read on the forums but it seems like it should be on the site w/o.  having to actually order something.  you probably have it somewhere but I can't seem to find it.  maybe it needs to be a bit more clear


Go to ShopTemp, click Help & FAQs, go to the Payment section. And it's right there.


----------



## silly_z45 (Apr 8, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Fantastic site, very easy to use. E-mail updates were clear and sent promptly.
> 
> One gripe I have is the exchange rate, the SCDS2 is now listed at 37.50 USD / 44.25 AUD.
> 
> ...




i think thats because shoptemp uses a different rate to others.  when you buy with paypal youll find the cost is actually around $40-$41.


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Just finished ordering a supercard DSTWO and an Acekard 2i. Support was good and I received responses in a timely fashion. The only issue is with free shipping since it doesn't seem to apply to the UAE even with orders exceeding 50$. Otherwise it was a really nice experience. Looking forward to buying from you again (waiting for that ps2 usb adapter and some GBA flashcard).


----------



## thedicemaster (Apr 8, 2010)

remember that shipping costs/methods also depend on who is willing to ship what to where.

large orders/items for example may not work with regular HK airmail and require registered.
and aliviss: maybe DHL considers vietnam as "remote" which means they charge more.


i do have a small problem though.
my tracking number doesn't work.
i got a tracking number for HK registered airmail yesterday, but the HK post office site still won't accept the tracking number.


----------



## aliviss (Apr 8, 2010)

i don't thing so because pitman live in Greece and shipping cost is 30$

Vietnam nearly Hongkong

I often buy in play-asia and shipping by Fedex (500g ~ 12$)

I don't see free shipping in shipping method.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 8, 2010)

On the support page, the link to Home and the top logo picture still takes you to the support page and not the root page. Though the top text link takes you back to the root.


----------



## thedicemaster (Apr 8, 2010)

aliviss said:
			
		

> i don't thing so because pitman live in Greece and shipping cost is 30$
> 
> Vietnam nearly Hongkong
> 
> ...


just checked, i don't know how many cities/villages vietnam has but 472 of them are listed as remote by DHL which explains the extra $30 shipping fee


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ordered an acekard 2i. Checking out was great. Price was fair, no wait, it was downright cheap especially with the coupon! And unlike some other online sellers, it looks like they don't steal your money through their shipping rates. Anyways I'll put them up resellerratings.com as they don't seem to be up there yet.


----------



## Luchian (Apr 11, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Supercard DSTwo. Check out was simple enough and the shipping seemed fair. They are having some issues (apparently) with the website though as my "check order status" screen comes back with "you've not placed any orders" which is false. I contacted their support and they say it's likely an issue with the system and it needs to be fixed but that my pre-order is on their computers.
Troubling, but hopefully it will be corrected soon.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a shame I didn't buy my AK2i on there, I'm gonna buy all my stuff there now starting with the Supercard DSTwo.


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 12, 2010)

Very happy with the prices and the ease of checking out. I must also point out though, that this is one of the most easy to navigate and informative card shops I've seen yet. Definitely a card shop made by flash card users. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some of the card sites out on the web are so stinking hard to navigate. Now I just gotta wait patiently for my order. Thanks guys and keep up the good work.


----------



## wischmob (Apr 12, 2010)

Well - they are just too slow. I placed an order on saturday; yes i know there was the weekend, but now its about 13:30 in Hong Kong and they STILL havent processed my order? Can they have too many orders to process or are they just too slow... my order is showing "awaiting payment", and though i know it´s nothing to be worried about referring to the sticky about this i am quite a bit disappointed. There are other shops i usually buy all my flashcard stuff, i just used ShopTemp to preorder the SCDS2 as ShopTemp was said all over the forum to be great.

EDIT: Wait - just like its magic, i just received a mail from ShopTemp telling me my order status is "preorder". Does this mean my SCDS2 will be shipped when they have them in stock?

EDIT2: Nevermind, they just sent an email (i really thought they won´t react). So now i´ll just have to wait. Luckily i have put it into my shopping cart while it was discounted for only 22 bucks (€). Now i get it and a 8gb microSD for only 37 bucks (€), great price.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got my 4 Acekard2is and microSD! Ordered the 10th, came today, would have come yesterday but UPS screwed up as usual.

Love the service so far, just one thing I can recommend: Change "Completed" to "Processed" because it's confusing. Completed should be "the order is finished", and it can't possibly be finished if it's not shipped


----------



## dice (Apr 16, 2010)

Somehow failed to notice this thread.

My feedback: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220744


----------



## suzannem (Apr 17, 2010)

Ordered Ackcard card 7th April, still waiting for delivery, order states shipped with a DHL Express tracking number, but have tried to track through DHL, but not recognised.  Can't wait for card so can use DSi.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 17, 2010)

suzannem said:
			
		

> Ordered Ackcard card 7th April, still waiting for delivery, order states shipped with a DHL Express tracking number, but have tried to track through DHL, but not recognised.  Can't wait for card so can use DSi.


Doesn't the wait feel like forever when you are anticipating something you really want?


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 18, 2010)

Ordered 2 flash carts, overall the layout of the website makes the site really easily to navigate with. The description for the products is also a plus too. 

I'll add something else when my shipments arrives.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently purchased an AK2i from shoptemp and it just came today.
I'm in France and it took 13days till I receive it (ordered on 6th, received on 19th: faster than DX).
You have to know that it doesn't came pre-flashed for 1.4 DSi firmware (not a big deal tough). 

I'm pretty happy except for one thing: since the price was so low, i added a Kingston 8Go to my order and guess what ? It's a fake one from Taïwan (reals are from Japan).

So what I have to say is you can safely order from ShopTemp, prices are very competitive and shipping pretty fast for a free one but *forget about micro SD cards on that site !*


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got my AK2i this morning after ordering on the 7th. Probably about average for how long it usually takes to get something from Hong Kong (which doesn't really reflect on ShopTemp positively or negatively as it doesnt have much to do with them). The cart is legitimate and was packed just fine. One thing to note like above is that it wasn't pre-flashed for 1.4 so be aware of that if you don't have a DS lite, phat, or pre-1.4 DSi and the means to get your hands on one just to do a quick flash. Anyway overall it was a good experience and i'll be ordering from ShopTemp again in the future.


----------



## haihai2916 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm mostly pleased with Shoptemp. I ordered 2 Acekards, and after testing they were both definitely legit. Customer service was really helpful, and I got quick, clear responses on any days that weren't weekends (which is understandable).

However, there were a few hiccups. This might not be shoptemp's fault, but there was no notice that my shipping changed from DHL to UPS. I probably could have done my homework and seen that my area was considered "remote" to DHL (which is what I'm assuming was the reason for the change), but I never received a working tracking number because of this. To be fair, they double checked with me what my address was (which was nice), but they never explicitly said this would result in a shipping change. Also, I bundled my Acekards with MicroSD cards that never came in the mail. However, I've contacted customer service about this and hopefully I'll be refunded for those, in which case I forgive them for the mistake.

Despite my complaints, I'd definitely recommend Shoptemp, and if I need anything else I'll use them again. The positive definitely outweighed the negative.

EDIT: I just received my refund, so I'm definitely a happy camper.


----------



## samred (Apr 19, 2010)

I ordered an AK2i on the 8th with $1 shipping, and it arrived in the USA on the 15th. Talk about fast. And the card's in fine shape (and not a fake), though as others pointed out, it's not pre-flashed to 1.4.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 20, 2010)

Also received some Acekard 2i cards.

Genuine. HWID: 81. PCB: Yellow/black

All good.

Thanks.


----------



## pitoui (Apr 20, 2010)

Just got my 4 R4 carts today. All run WOOD fine. Only took 9 days from order date to get to me. (Sydney, Australia)

Awesome store. Will buy more items very soon.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 20, 2010)

Placed my order April 6th, arrived April 19th
Acecard 2i + memcard, Dragonball DSL replacement shell. Air Mail shipping.
Everything arrived in good working order in less that 2 weeks. 
I would have liked to have some instructions to go with the case replacement. Perhaps a link to some online instructions on the product's ShopTemp page would be in order?
Very satisfied, will buy again!

Edit: Finished product!


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of you guys or gals that bought R4's off of shoptemp did you recurve the USB micro sd reader with yours? I ask because on the product page it says it comes with one but I didn't get any yesterday when I opened my package (there should have been 4 ). I bought theese to give away as gifts and it kinda sucks since you need that adapter to put anything on the micro sd. I did open a support ticket this morning but have yet to hear back on it.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 21, 2010)

I ordered an acekard 2i. Item arrrived in two weeks from Hong Kong to Canada with free shipping. My acekard 2i is legit and works great! Its such a peace of mind now to have a reliable store for all my flash cart needs. No need to crawl all over the internet and post endless topics asking if various websites are safe


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Fast shipping!


----------



## A hacked Soul (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered a Acrkard2i with a 8gb card and it got here fast!
I think I found my new Flask Card Dealer.


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered on the 6th (#7 order!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it came on the 21th, so it took 15 days to get to Canada.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered on the 6th, arrived on the 14th, stopped being lazy and picked it up from the post office today on the 21st! I went with tracking+packaging over standard post.

I ordered a Wii Nunchuk and a slim MicroSD card reader.

- The Nunchuk

This is the first time I've bought a controller from a site of this type. It arrived in a japanese nunchuk box (microsd card reader was tossed in with it of course!). The nunchuk is not an official nintendo one as noted in it's description. Outside of the buttons being labeled and a small tag at the end of the controller cable, there are no other markings/logos/model numbers that'd be on a standard nunchuk. No matter as it says Premium in it's description and not official. And that's what it is, premium. It works and feels just as good as the one I got from the store. Hell I didn't even have to fight with blister packaging so there's a plus for it!

It's a little odd as the box is rather nice and it comes with a japanese club nintendo insert with a pin. In any case, decent and half the price of what I'd pay at a store here is what I'd call it!

- microSD card reader

It works. Not much to say here. Probably will break it or lose it eventually but for a buck or two, can't go wrong.

- The Service

Much faster than I expected and while I hope I get the same speeds again with future purchases (like my SCTwo pre-order!) I certainly wouldn't hold it against ShopTemp if it took as long as the shipping option states!
I'd like to note that my tracking number did not work for a few days HOWEVER I commonly have this "issue" when shopping with a site like DX. I'm sure this simply lies in the court of Hongkong Post and it's not like it actually affected my order in any way as you can see from the time it took to arrive.


----------



## kieran (Apr 22, 2010)

Ordered acekard2i w/ 8 gig mini sd yesterday. Shipped today. I'm very happy with the service  thus far. I'm glad that I am able to fulfill my needs  whle contributing to this incredible website at the same time. I'm surprised that gbatemp didn't come up with a shop before this.


----------



## Vertimyst (Apr 22, 2010)

I placed an order for a new DSL touch screen, Hori screen protectors, an Acekard 2i with a Kingston MicroSD and reader, and a tri-wing screwdriver, on April 12th.   Order shipped and left Hong Kong and arrived here (Ontario, Canada) almost exactly a week later.   That's some mighty impressive shipping time, I went with registered airmail.   I have yet to test the stuff I got, and the new touch screen could have been better packaged (it was just in a taped-up cardboard 'wallet'), but so far I'm quite happy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 22, 2010)

Order:
Acekard 2i + 2GB memory.

Date Ordered: April 11th.

Date Received: April 21st.

Free Shipping.

Amazing delivery time, considering I'm located in British Columbia, Canada. Was not expecting it this soon, that's for sure. And the card works perfect.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is great that Shop Temp is getting such rave reviews.


----------



## Vertimyst (Apr 22, 2010)

So now I'm a bit disappointed - turns out my 'tri-wing' is actually a Phillips head screwdriver.   I can see how they messed up though, comparing what I got to the image on the site they look very similar unless you happen to look at the actual tip and label on the handle.   I didn't even notice until I had the DS I was working on partially taken apart.

Now, I don't want to have to wait for Shoptemp to send me the proper screwdriver.   My local Princess Auto sells security bit kits with the tri-wing bit, but I have no clue if they'll work - according to the web page they're tri-wing #1 to #4.   Anyone know if those will work?


----------



## kieran (Apr 22, 2010)

#1  - made another order today. there is a difference of alomost one hundred in the order numbers. shoptem seems to be busy, or it was at leasy busy in the last 24 hours!
#2 - made a slight error with a paypal address. Opened a support ticket, and got served within two hours. All is well. My issues was: I used my current address with shoptemp, but I used my old address with Paypal. Turns out it didn't matter in the end.


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 22, 2010)

bought an acekard 2i for a really good price.

it came today... loaded up and... *drum roll

it works! pretty well! it may take some used to from switching from the stupid simple R4 interface but it works well! great job guys. thanks for the product


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 24, 2010)

Placed an order for an R4, so i can try out the shiny new R4 Wood 1.5, for $6.00 + $2.50 for registered air mail. 

Date Placed: *April 15, 2010*

Here is the USPS Tracking

- *Delivered, April 23, 2010,* 3:50 pm, LOS ANGELES, CA 9****
- Arrival at Unit, April 23, 2010, 8:12 am, LOS ANGELES, CA 9****
- Processed through Sort Facility, April 23, 2010, 1:25 am, LOS ANGELES, CA 9****
- Processed through Sort Facility, April 20, 2010, 3:15 pm, CHICAGO, IL 6****
- Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
- Foreign International Dispatch, April 18, 2010, 2:59 pm, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG
- Foreign Acceptance, April 17, 2010, 11:26 am, HONG KONG

Too 9 days from the day I placed the order, till the day it arrived with standard registered air mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am very satisfied. Thanks Shop Temp!


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't wait to get mine that I ordered tonight. I am still waiting for them to accept the pending payment! I hope it gets shipped soon and gets here even sooner!


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 24, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> Placed an order for an R4, so i can try out the shiny new R4 Wood 1.5, for $6.00 + $2.50 for registered mail


You do realise R4 Wood is the AK GUI, right? So all you have done is buy an otherwise defunct cart, just to see how an AK2i running AKAIO looks like....but, without all of the additional features AK2i has (and always will have) over an R4.
It's a bit like wanting to try Kelloggs Corn Flakes so you buy  the generic "home brand" Corn Flakes sold by the local supermarket just to see what they look & taste like - reasoning it's cheaper & looks the same....just end up eating cardboard.


----------



## kieran (Apr 24, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> tKo HaXoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered an Acekard and an R4 a few days ago from Shoptemp. I wanted the R4 becuase it'd be good to have if my acekard ever crapped out on me. 6 dollars to have a backup card is pretty damn good imo.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 24, 2010)

kieran said:
			
		

> I ordered an Acekard and an R4 a few days ago from Shoptemp. I wanted the R4 becuase it'd be good to have if my acekard ever crapped out on me. 6 dollars to have a backup card is pretty damn good imo.


That's cool. But trust me, if your AK2i faulters it won't be too long after using the R4 running Wood you'll be might pissed you didn't fork out the extra few bucks for the "real thing". Unless you are a person that only uses maximum 2GB MSD cards, then you won't miss too much.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate R4 and its' clones as much as the next guy but there's no need to go shit on someone's day for buying one.


----------



## pepe1705 (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you recommend me the Ez-flash Vi of shoptemp?? y want it for play dsi games in my DS lite, play the games that are now in the market, etc.

One question: The team of Ez-flash Vi get updates of the firmware often?? THX


----------



## friarhat (Apr 27, 2010)

hey guys, my iedge arrived today. Took just over 2 weeks (hk mail) and that includes the whole volcano-oh my god we cant fly,run and hide!-oh wait its fine fiasco. Impressive stuff imo.

I received a fake from another site (check the iedge forum), and I can confirm the ones from gbatemp are 100% genuine! Just waiting for my memory card to arrive (not from gbatempshop) and I can test it out. 

/highfive


----------



## Traitor (Apr 27, 2010)

Purchased an R4 + 2GB kingston microSD on the 14th, was shipped out on the 16th and is now in my hands on the 27th. So far no complaints, everything works great.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 29, 2010)

Can someone please contact me from ShopTemp, I have more than patiently been waiting for my order to get sorted out. Do not get me wrong there has been some contact to get it sorted out but it has been at a turtle's pace. I have put my order in a while ago and I was hoping to have resolved the problem by now which is not on my end. I hope to hear back from you guys soon.


----------



## Bogard (Apr 29, 2010)

Ordered one a while back for my nephews, and Shoptemp got it shipped incredibly fast on HK registered.

When it got here, it worked beautifully, so I set it up with a theme and gave it to my sister.

Thank you Shoptemp!


----------



## svetz (May 1, 2010)

Bought a DSTTi Card on 7/4/2010, order arrived on the 22nd but contained a standard TTDS.  I whinged via ticket immediately after opening the packet (with piccy).

Got this reply on the 24th:

_Hi Jonathan,

we're really sorry for the delay, we've been investigating the issue.
We don't know what happened with your order, it's possible that the orders department made a mistake while packing your order!
We're going to get back to you with a solution ASAP.
Sorry again for the inconvenience!_

Had no further contact.  Not happy.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 1, 2010)

Ordered an Acekard 2i during the promo and received it in about a week (and maybe a day). Very satisfied with the pricing and shipping :] They also answered my questions when I submitted it to customer support or w/e. And definitely looking forward to making more purchases in the future!


----------



## Costello (May 2, 2010)

svetz said:
			
		

> Bought a DSTTi Card on 7/4/2010, order arrived on the 22nd but contained a standard TTDS.  I whinged via ticket immediately after opening the packet (with piccy).
> 
> Got this reply on the 24th:
> 
> ...


they probably have already sent you a new DSTTi ...  just be patient man! you're getting 2 cards while you paid for 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll ask them to make sure though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're on weekend now so gotta wait a few days


----------



## gweedyj (May 2, 2010)

Just got my acekard2i today. Very happy with shoptemp. The ship time was pretty good. Much better then anything else i got from hongkong and it was free. Great prices great shipping great site!


----------



## Pyrate02 (May 2, 2010)

Hey all:

I recently ordered a bunch of DSTT cards and an EZ5 card.  All of them worked.  I also ordered a bunch of Sandisk micro SD cards - and that is where the problem is - I ordered five 4gb ones and one 8gb one.  The 8gb one and one of the five 4gb ones were good.  The remaining four 4gb ones were noticeably slower than the other memory cards.  They still work, but are noticeable slower in loading and are noticeably slower when I format them with Panasonic SD formatter.  

I caution people about ordering memory cards from Shoptemp.  Otherwise, my experience was fine.  I just wont order any more memory cards from them - and they didn't respond to my complaint about the memory cards either.


----------



## Wugger (May 2, 2010)

Preordered the SuperCardTwo, and that was some nice streamlined buying action right there. No hassle, no weird forms that were badly worded, nothing of the sort.

I made a mistake on the preorder and had to ask support to change a detail and got the problem fixed within a day and half.


----------



## dacore270 (May 2, 2010)

I pre-ordered the DSTWO. The order process and use of paypal was the simplest I've seen. Still waiting patiently for the DSTWO to be released.


----------



## Finishoff (May 3, 2010)

Ordered and got my items in one week. I recommend shoptemp now for the low price and fast transaction.


----------



## jc.denton (May 3, 2010)

Hey y'all. Just ordered a DSTT and a microSD 2GB. I live in Sweden, when should I expect delivery (hong kong air)?

I must say, the prices were very good.


----------



## peppero01 (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, so many great experiences but mine has been totally marred. I don't even know if I want to order at Shoptemp ever again.

Don't get me wrong, support has been (mostly) responsive, but my order was placed April 7 (yes, 7!). It is now May 4 and I have yet to receive anything. That is nearly a month of waiting after having already paid for my order. The funny thing is, Shoptemp's orders are based in China. I'm currently in Korea. Theoretically, it should take a -shorter- period of time for my item to be sent than to the US.

Still waiting on my last message I posted on my support ticket but no dice so far. I'm a patient guy, but even this is starting to get me irked.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 4, 2010)

peppero01 said:
			
		

> Hmm, so many great experiences but mine has been totally marred. I don't even know if I want to order at Shoptemp ever again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, support has been (mostly) responsive, but my order was placed April 7 (yes, 7!). It is now May 4 and I have yet to receive anything. That is nearly a month of waiting after having already paid for my order. The funny thing is, Shoptemp's orders are based in China. I'm currently in Korea. Theoretically, it should take a -shorter- period of time for my item to be sent than to the US.
> 
> Still waiting on my last message I posted on my support ticket but no dice so far. I'm a patient guy, but even this is starting to get me irked.



Could it be BECAUSE you're in Korea?  I don't doubt your post offices love to go through crap there.  And if you ordered a flashcard or anything like that...eurgh...could be a sticky mess you may land in.


----------



## peppero01 (May 4, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> peppero01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly, but I've received a ton of packages from friends/family from the States much quicker than this.

Also, the first two weeks of my order didn't even process due to delayed shipments of the product (in this case, Cyclo DS). Okay, I could deal with two weeks; like I said, I'm normally a patient person. I received my tracking number (Hong Kong Register) but haven't got any results from plugging the number in the site for almost another two weeks now; according to the Shoptemp FAQ, it should only take a minimum of around a week. So I'm out in limbo right now with my order haven't being received for nearly a month. I've been going back and forth with a customer support ticket, but like I said, haven't had a reply in 2-3 days.

Edit: And in response to the whole package contents thing...  Korea's pretty lax when it comes to modchips/flashcarts/etc. There are laws against them... they're just not enforced very well at all.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 5, 2010)

It took over 3 weeks, probably because of that blasted volcanic ash cloud, but I finally received my R4DS from Shoptemp! Although I did pay for free shipping so I should hardly complain, lol.

What can I say? This R4DS is actually pretty good for an old DS lite.
I installed Wood R4 1.06, all the games run perfectly, including Wario Ware D.I.Y. and Soul Silver.
The 2gb Kingston I ordered with it works A.OK, it's not slow either.
Although the microSD adapter that comes with the R4DS? Yeah, that's actually pretty poor, buy another microSD adapter instead.

As far as I could tell, this seems like an authentic R4DS, it looks just like the original R4 I bought long ago, it's just not a springloaded one like the earlier models.

I tell you, this is a nice little bit of nostalgia right here.
I decided to pre-load it with a bunch of my games that I bought and dumped myself, and I'm going to see if my mum will want to play it at all.


----------



## Lily (May 5, 2010)

I ordered an Acekard 2i + Kingston 16gb microSD.

+ Shipping using HK Registered Mail (w/tracking number) was quicker than say, DealXtreme. Package arrived in about 8 or 9 days, as compared to 3 to 4 weeks. 

- Acekard wasn't updated for the DSi 1.4fw, though luckily I still own a DS Lite and was able to do the update myself.

- Acekard packaging was badly squished, while the microSD packaging had been opened to insert the microSD and not sealed.

- microSD arrived in an opened (i.e. unsealed so the microSD could be inserted and left open) "Kingston" package. It is labelled as "Kingston Japan", much like other microSD cards that I already own. Both the microSD and the full size SD adapter had stickers on the back that were virtually unremovable. The microSD wouldn't even slide into the adapter due to the thickness of the sticker. The full size SD adapter does not work in any SD reader with any microSD, so I assume for whatever reason it's DOA. The microSD itself is readable via another full size adapter I already had. The microSD tests incredibly poorly in CrystalDiskInfo and other similar benchmarking tools -- it's a class 2 microSD that reads and writes at approximately 400-500kb/sec. This leads me to believe I was unlucky enough to get a fake. As of now, the card is only recognized one out of every few tries.

Overall, not particularly satisfied, but the Acekard does work. I'm not interested in pursuing their support ticket system only to hear the usual excuses and platitudes you get from Chinese shops. I made a pre-order for the SCDS2 before this order arrived, but based on this experience, probably wouldn't make another purchase through them. I don't feel all the hassle and questionable goods is worth it, when only a few dollars more at my regular shops gets me the proper products that I've ordered, without worrying that some supplier is inserting fake products into their supply.

Maybe I'll try again in the future when they've had more time to iron out their issues and secure a proper supply chain.

I am not posting this to discourage anyone from shopping at ShopTemp -- only adding my experience to the pile. Every seller has positive and negative experiences with their buyers. I'd like to post a glowing review of their services, but I couldn't in good conscience do that with the goods I received.


----------



## 1timeuser (May 6, 2010)

Since shoptemp has opened I Have made 2 orders:

1. "Original" R4DS and 2GB Sandisk microsd - R4 works great with wood R4 1.06 and the sandisk shows no signs of being fake.  It arrived about 10 days after the order

2. Acecard 2i and EZ Flash 3in1 lite - Acecard is legit and EZ Flash 3in1 works great. this order arrived 9 days after order.

So with both my orders shipping was fast and have had no problems with any of the products so far.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 6, 2010)

I ordered a new ds lite battery and an 8GB micro sd card. It was shipped on the 30th and I have just recieved it. It is quite surprising because I payed for 2-5 week post rather than 1 week. Great service Shoptemp. I am really looking forward to the Supercards DSTWO. Hopefully it will be shipped and recieved as quickly.


----------



## geokilla (May 6, 2010)

Very dissatisfied with ShopTemp. I made order #2027 on April 24 @ 4.53am according to the site (it was evening in my time zone), and I got it today, May 6. Yes under 2 weeks is pretty good, so I give them that, but where's the cardboard box that Acekards are supposed to come in? All I got was the plastic container and the kart in the middle of it.

Now I'm waiting for order #1930, #1932, #2026, #2029. They were all made on April 23 or April 24. They're all for Acekard 2i. I'm going to bet that they don't have a cardboard box as well.


----------



## britishpip (May 7, 2010)

i also am very dissatisfied with shoptemp.  yes the shipping was fast and yes the prices were reasonable. however the customer support system has got to be the worst i have ever dealt with.  but then being i havent spoken with anybody i suppose i havent dealt with them. i ordered 2 acekards and microsd cards.  when i received them i got one acekard and one empty box.  that was a week ago since then i have been unable to get a response from them.  i turn to the affilates (gbatemp) and find that even they are unresponsive.  at this point im probably just gonna cut my losses and call it quits. but i would not recommend that store to anyone who expects service.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (May 7, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> Very dissatisfied with ShopTemp. I made order #2027 on April 24 @ 4.53am according to the site (it was evening in my time zone), and I got it today, May 6. Yes under 2 weeks is pretty good, so I give them that, but where's the cardboard box that Acekards are supposed to come in? All I got was the plastic container and the kart in the middle of it.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for order #1930, #1932, #2026, #2029. They were all made on April 23 or April 24. They're all for Acekard 2i. I'm going to bet that they don't have a cardboard box as well.



Out of curiosity you did choose the dollar shipping or more correct? If you chose free shipping you're not going to get the packaging and it's not really a case of them forgetting or screwing you over.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 8, 2010)

britishpip said:
			
		

> i also am very dissatisfied with shoptemp.  yes the shipping was fast and yes the prices were reasonable. however the customer support system has got to be the worst i have ever dealt with.  but then being i havent spoken with anybody i suppose i havent dealt with them. i ordered 2 acekards and microsd cards.  when i received them i got one acekard and one empty box.  that was a week ago since then i have been unable to get a response from them.  i turn to the affilates (gbatemp) and find that even they are unresponsive.  at this point im probably just gonna cut my losses and call it quits. but i would not recommend that store to anyone who expects service.



Damn, that's harsh..


ANYWAYS, i'm highly impressed with ShopTemp, the prices (coupon price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was un-beatable, shipping was pretty fast (Apirl 23 - May 7). Everything was packed neatly, and everything works well. The 2gb Kingston I ordered works well, it's not slow.

I highly recommend ShopTemp.


----------



## geokilla (May 8, 2010)

GWEndlessDuel said:
			
		

> geokilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rest of my orders came in today.

I chose free shipping. I didn't need tracking, but I didn't expect them to not give me the Acekard 2i box. Everyone else gives them....


----------



## Edgedancer (May 8, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> GWEndlessDuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone else actually charges for shipping. Shoptemp has made it clear that you will not get packaging if you choose for the free shipping. If it really matters that much, buy the 1 dollar shipping and get the packaging. they are not cheating you out of anything, you just didn't investigate the shipping options properly.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (May 8, 2010)

"Everyone elses charges for shipping" - this is false. There are many that charge a higher price for the cart and also charge a shipping fee on top of that. I presume you are making a sweeping statement that everyone builds the cost of shipping into their cart price. DX sold AK2i carts for USD$12.97 delivered (inc. cardboard box). This was their standard pricing...no gimmicks. 
It is usually the 'norm' to receive the skimpy little cardboard box the carts are packaged in whenever free shipping is offered (CycloDS tin is a known exception). I too expected the small box (I bought it for a gift), but I soon rationalized the USD$11.50 price tag was a greater plus. 
Of course, this matter is probably annoying those people on here selling these things to others at a premium price (not that I have too much sympathy for them).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 8, 2010)

Ui





			
				Edgedancer said:
			
		

> geokilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect.  Many places have free shipping and don't freaking NOT send you the package it's meant to come in.  That's crapy that they do that, not to mention just fucking stupid.


----------



## geokilla (May 8, 2010)

From where I bought, 0ShippingZone, DX, and Ndscardsale, I always get the cardboard box. And they have free shipping! This is the first time without it. If I bought the Acekards at regular price WITHOUT the cardboard box. Wow.


----------



## pepe1705 (May 8, 2010)

in shoptemp, they told me that they will return my money on may 6th, but theres no money!!
if someone can help me to tell them!!!

im really bad and angry

THX


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2010)

it seems you are not getting the point of it...

there is no such thing as "free shipping" for stores... everything they send comes at a price.
other shops claim "free shipping" but actually the shipping cost is included in each of the items you purchase (so items are more expensive)
ShopTemp offers a free shipping option but it's devoid of packaging, as stated pretty much everywhere on the site, in order to reduce the shipping costs as much as possible and ALSO reduce the cost of items. If you want the packaging throw in an extra $1 to cover the shipping costs.
FYI for the Acekard deal Shoptemp did not make *any* money at all, they barely covered their own costs.
This wouldn't have been possible if they had sent the whole packaging for free because packages would have been larger and thus shipping costs would have been higher.

A lot of shops do not provide the packaging either, and tbh unless you want to resell those or write a review (in which case you should have made it clear in the first place) i don't see the point in keeping the packaging if your card's going to stay in your DS

And I note that AFAIK you are the first person to ever complain about that. Maybe you should have been a little more careful about the stuff. Especially on the checkout page, it says VERY explicitely to review the shipping and return policies, if you haven't done it, what else can they do? it says like 3 or 4 times from different pages...


----------



## Mantis41 (May 8, 2010)

*Acekard 2i* - very good. required thin card under front contacts which is normal for an acekard
*Kingston 8Gb* - nearly useless. Stutters in game. Pokemon plays visibly slower than with other card.
*Postage to UK* - approx 10 days which was ok.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 8, 2010)

I mean no offense, Costello, but you're partially incorrect.  Take my recent orders for example.  

DS Battery - $5.  Free shipping.  You telling me that the DS battery cost less, and they just put the shipping cost on it?  Those things can cost like...$30 in a store.

Pandora Battery - $8.  Free shipping, same as above.

4gb Memory Stick - $10.  Free shipping.  4gb anything generally costs somewhere to $20-$30 in stores.  

And for all of those, I got some kind of package for them.  Selling something without the box is just moronic.  And in the case of the Acekards, worse, because those things are flimsy.  They have to put it in a box anyway to ship it, so why hang onto the original box and not give it to the person?  It's pointless.


----------



## acturus (May 8, 2010)

i attempted to order, but visa disabled my card due to the fact the charge was going to a country on their hotlist for fraud. i'm not saying that shoptemp is the problem, it was just the country the charge went to.


----------



## geokilla (May 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it seems you are not getting the point of it...
> 
> there is no such thing as "free shipping" for stores... everything they send comes at a price.
> other shops claim "free shipping" but actually the shipping cost is included in each of the items you purchase (so items are more expensive)
> ...


Uh Costello, dunno if you tried it though but I can easily fit the Acekard box in the type of packaging I got from ShopTemp. Heck 0ShippinZone was able to fit 10 Acekard 2i, 2 R4, and 2 DSTT in a small package that's slightly larger than a CD case. You just have to package it smart. I wouldn't care if the Acekard wasin't in the Acekard box, but at least give me the box.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

^ This is what they looked like from 0shippingzone's package. There's more than one way to solve a problem.

And I still don't see how ShopTemp wouldn't make a profit selling Acekards for $11.50 each during the promotion. You never answered my question about it.

Needless to say, I'm finished with ShopTemp, unless there's some super deal that's way too good to pass up.


----------



## metroid4life14 (May 9, 2010)

Just got my order of 3 R4s and 2 Kingston MicroSDs... the packaging was nice and neat, and the shipping was super fast (11 days, so 8 business days). 

I've yet to try the products out, but I will post again if I find issues with anything.

The one qualm that I do have is that the R4s did not include the blue case that came with the original R4... I don't know if this the case with all new R4s, but it's a slight disappointment. In the long run, it's not a big deal, seeing as the price is $6 a piece, but just a heads up for any of you who want to purchase an R4.

Ok, tested the cards, and all three work flawlessly. However, upon comparison with my R4 original, they're not quite the same. The new carts have this weird concavity thingy on both sides, not sure how else to explain it. Also, with the original R4, you could take out the microSD by pushing in (kind of like the actual DS slot), but with the new one, you need to pull, not push. Not a big deal considering the price, but just thought you guys should know. Haven't put wood on them yet, but will do that soon, and will update again once I have tried it out.


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2010)

geokilla: the cost price of acekard 2i, the paypal/alertpay/moneybookers fee, the shipping, in the end there's like $0.1 profit, and that doesn't suffice to cover the refunds that some people ask for.
shinkukage09 i didn't say anything about "stores". Do you really think "free shipping" is actually free?

again, sadly if you don't read before ordering, there's not much else they can do ...


----------



## lxny (May 9, 2010)

*BEWARE*, check your credit card statements.  

AlertPay processed the purchase as a CASH ADVANCE, so my bank dinged me a Cash Advance Fee. WTF ShopTemp?


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2010)

lxny said:
			
		

> *BEWARE*, check your credit card statements.
> 
> AlertPay processed the purchase as a CASH ADVANCE, so my bank dinged me a Cash Advance Fee. WTF ShopTemp?


you mean "WTF alertpay" ? it's not like Shoptemp has a choice. Though now you can pay by Paypal or moneybookers.
and how much was the fee? how did you pay in total?


----------



## kieran (May 9, 2010)

In fairness, it is the responsibility of the customer to check the available shipping options. I do it for every purchase online. I knew pretty quick that the cheapest shipping option had no packaging, so I shelled out for the next option, which was only one US dollar.


----------



## metroid4life14 (May 11, 2010)

Ok just an update to my order from the page before. All 3 of my R4s work on 1.18, but 2 of them do not work with wood. In addition, two of the microsd-usb drives are not working. The one that does work has a pretty crappy transfer speed.


----------



## requiem_mortis (May 13, 2010)

Made and order on 14th April for an M3i Zero + Memory Card payed by PayPal

No Goods

Raised a Paypal Dispute yesterday just stating goods had not been recieved and asking 'ShopTemp' payee to investigate.

Found Paypal Dispute closed notice this morning in my mail and full refund when I went to PayPal to check what was happening.

Full marks for the refund but some form of communication to explain what has happend would have been nice.  I now need to find an alternative supplier for the card anyone care to recommend one ?


----------



## Costello (May 13, 2010)

in the first week or two, the server had some problem and did not save orders correctly in the database.
so now Shoptemp receives random emails from customers saying "hey wheres my order??" and there's nothing either can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean sure it is the responsibity of shoptemp, they should have chosen a better host (it's been solved now though). But its not because they want to steal your money or something.
it happened like 10 times already.
the best in this situation is to contact the customer support, obviously.


----------



## peppero01 (May 13, 2010)

Well... update on my order. Like I said in my previous post, I ordered my product April 7. I just received my package on May 13; it took well over a month for the product to arrive. Needless to say, I'm quite dissatisfied with the lateness of my delivery. I haven't tried to use the flashcart yet, but I'm crossing my fingers that it at least works.

I'll be VERY hesitant to order from Shoptemp again.


----------



## Costello (May 13, 2010)

I asked shoptemp about your order: they said you bought something that was on *preorder*.
It was not in stock. So why are you even surprised you had to wait?


----------



## peppero01 (May 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I asked shoptemp about your order: they said you bought something that was on *preorder*.
> It was not in stock. So why are you even surprised you had to wait?



That shouldn't be the case... I could be grossly incorrect (I usually check if the product is in stock). But, as I remember it, I ordered the product thinking it was in stock. It was placed on pre-order status for about two weeks (presumably due to a delay in shipment of the Cyclo DS). 

But, even if you are right in saying that the product was on pre-order, that still does not account for the last THREE weeks. My order was changed to "Shipped" April 23 and the date today is, oh, May 13. After this status change, my tracking number didn't even take into effect until maybe a little bit less than a week ago (the Shoptemp FAQ clearly states that Hong Kong Registered takes ~1 week at most for the tracking to start up). More confusingly, the tracking number itself states that it shipped around three days ago, not April 23 or even close to around there. Add to the fact that the package only began to deliver after a bunch of tech support tickets (of which I will say, for the most part, are very responsive) and the fact  I'm right next door to Hong Kong (currently in Korea), it should have theoretically taken less time than to get to the States. This is compounded by the fact I've ordered things from HK before with significantly shorter delivery times. So, yeah, of course I'm surprised I had to wait so long.


----------



## kieran (May 14, 2010)

ok.

Ordered an acekard 2i on 23 April, came today 14th of may. Three weeks to Ireland. Got an 8gig Kingston SDHC as well. What was strange, was that my tracking number did not become active for well over a week and a half. Once it did, things sped along quite nicely. 

1. The SDHC is a dud. Doesn't work in any computer, with any reader.
2. Had the Acekard spring loader problem right off the bat. I've never owned a slot-1 card before (Had an M3 slot 2 for years), so this youtube video helped me out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmGzE46_xMM

Now, I have an acekard which barely works. there is no longer any glue holding the case together, and I had to get rid of the spring-loading mechanism. I should not have had to do any of this.

I ordered an R4 the day after. Hopefully I will not have the same problems.


----------



## Costello (May 14, 2010)

peppero01 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you received an item thats defective, contact the support to get a refund or an exchange.


----------



## kieran (May 14, 2010)

Costello: Just opened a ticket. I'm still glad that I bought from shoptemp. Gbatemp has been such an incredible information resource for many many years.

Only thing is, I am probably screwed with the acekard. it works, but I opened it up inorder to fix it. I have probably voided my refund/exchange rights. Hopefully I'll get another SD card, though.


----------



## Costello (May 14, 2010)

probably not, if it was broken in the first place then you can return it.
besides you can use the 7 days returns policy to return it for no reason (unless you broke the item yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kieran (May 14, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## rttyy (May 15, 2010)

I am so happy that I ordered from shoptemp. Because they was so cheap I ordered two acecard 2i from them. Both of them came in one week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so two thumps up to shoptemp


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 16, 2010)

weird stuff

I ordered on April 22 and it was shipped on May 12, so who knows when I will get it

of course, the post is the culprit, but then again, I ordered some stuff from Dealextreme on April 26 and received it May 13

too bad they dont sell flashcarts anymore

also, wonder if they use the same post method


----------



## kieran (May 16, 2010)

I opened a support ticket 2 days ago. No response. I tried to open another one but the system would not let me. Maybe you can't have two different open tickets for the same order. I really want to know where I stand with this refund issue. I've opened tickets before, and I've been answered in 3 hours. Two days!

Edit: Just got a response from support.
Further Edit: R4 arrived today. The card reader works with the 8gig sd card that I recieved with the acekard. Pretty weird. The sd card did not work with the acekard mini sd-full sd adapter, in three different computers and card readers, but the r4 one reads it just fine! Oy vey!


----------



## EyeZ (May 17, 2010)

Supercard DSTWO received, e-mail received on the 13th May confirming the item had been shipped, so only 4 days to get to me using DHL Express, very happy with the transaction.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2010)

Can't really comment of 'delivery' etc yet (I've pre-ordered a DSTwo - so don't expect my order status to change until on or after 18th,
But as for ordering, customer support & confirmation of payment -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* Placed my order on ShopTemp late 12th May ~10pm
* Contacted ShopTemp Customer support via 'ticket' (just after ordering) asking about paying by Paypal
(There was no 'Paypal' option when I ordered - which I believe now exists)
* Got a reply ~6.20am 13th May with details, Signed into Paypal and paid as requested
* Got confirmation email of payment & 'order status change' ~6:40am 14th May
Now all I have to do is wait until 18th to see how quick they are @ sending it out
(Won't get it though for 3-5weeks, since I opted for 'standard' delivery with packaging)


----------



## sekhu (May 17, 2010)

I had a good-ish experience with shoptemp. I placed my pre-order for the dstwo when it was announced and got #140 allocated to me. When the cards were in, I thought my preorder would be second as it was not within the first 100 to ship out, but soon after that the update was shipped, even though technically it should have been sent on tuesday.

So it arrived today, and it was reasonably well packaged but the box was damaged at one end and crased in the middle. Additionally the USB Card Reader that it comes with is a DOA as it doesn't show up on my PC. I had to use my other card reader to check that it wasn't the microsd at fault, and it wasn't. So that's a negative. I suspect if I have to return the card reader, I will also have to return the dstwop which I don't really want to do. But I have two other card readers so I won't cry about it.

Support tickets were handled fine, it took ab out 3 days for the item to arrive via DHL. This was the only other issue, where I was given the tracking code but it didn't work - it may work now I don't know but [email protected] already got it. I was told why this might be the case, so I left it at that. THey were pretty easy going and helpful in resolving the issue.

Overall the tracking didn't work, and the reader was a dud, but in the end I was quite happy with the service and would buy from again in the future.


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2010)

they give you two links in the email for tracking: 1 'tracking by reference', 1 'tracking by number'. You have to try both, because they dont know in advance which kind of number you're going to get (reference/tracking number)...
it always work on at least one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you can contact the support anyway


----------



## sekhu (May 17, 2010)

hi costello

yes i tried both links but neither was valid. i saw that it was also on the accompanying sheet with the dhl package that it was the correct tracking number, but again neither link worked. it went to dhl of course, but didn't demonstrate any tracking and denied the number was valid. i checked for 3-4 days on a regular basis as I couldn't guarantee anyone would be at home to accept the package. Still I was fortunately at home this time.


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2010)

then maybe your number was an UPS tracking/reference number?


----------



## jc.denton (May 17, 2010)

ordered may 3rd. two weeks later, still nothing.


----------



## LUGiA (May 17, 2010)

I have ordered a SCDS2 currently on Pre-Order will i only receive a tracking number when Item is dispatched. I choose HK Registered Airmail


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 18, 2010)

I ordered an Acekard2i and a Pokemon replacement housing. Although most of it was great (came quick and everything does work), the housing I got gave me a ton a trouble since most of the screws (from both my old DS housing and the screws provided) didn't seem to fit...in fact, it was so much of a hassle, that I just decided to keep my old lid, thus totally making the fact that I have a pokemon top utterly useless. Also, I found a strange bump on mine (the housing I got is just unlucky I guess?)...I was actually planning on using my old casing for everything except the broken hinge, but I ended up grabbing the wrong one and was too lazy to change it (maybe I will later).


Spoiler











In any case, it does work, and I haven't had any problems with the acekard, so meh.


----------



## ufotrash (May 18, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I ordered an Acekard2i and a Pokemon replacement housing. Although most of it was great (came quick and everything does work), the housing I got gave me a ton a trouble since most of the screws (from both my old DS housing and the screws provided) didn't seem to fit...in fact, it was so much of a hassle, that I just decided to keep my old lid, thus totally making the fact that I have a pokemon top utterly useless. Also, I found a strange bump on mine (the housing I got is just unlucky I guess?)...I was actually planning on using my old casing for everything except the broken hinge, but I ended up grabbing the wrong one and was too lazy to change it (maybe I will later).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





ahhh...ive done this a couple times....that strange bump is actually when you pick the wrong screw...it was too long so when you screwed it in, its pushing the plastic up to create that little bump.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 18, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> ahhh...ive done this a couple times....that strange bump is actually when you pick the wrong screw...it was too long so when you screwed it in, its pushing the plastic up to create that little bump.


Probably from all the swapping of the other screws xD, I must have swapped the wrong screw. Maybe I can sand it down if I didn't put it through. (or just leave it and let laziness take its course)


----------



## sekhu (May 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> then maybe your number was an UPS tracking/reference number?



nope if it arrives in a dhl bag, which it did, i can only assume that the package was shipped with dhl. i got the items in a few days, so I'm not complaining about the speed, but having a tracking number that works would be handy to allocate time to stay at home and accept a delivery. in any case I have my stuff, so hte point is moot


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2010)

Ordered 2 x's SCDS2 on April 7th.

Received on May 17th.

Package received was 2 SCDS2 boxes with the microSD readers, the cards themselves, and two wrist bands (black and white)

Considering my order was done during the time the special deal was going on, I'd say I'm pretty pleased with my order and will happily do business with gbatemp in the future if need be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tracking number stuff was a bit confusing though, I for some reason could not for the life of me get the DHL or UPS system to take my tracking number or identify it. So Yeah... I was a bit worried until my friend figured it out and told me it'd come yesterday, and sure as shit, it did !

Only thing that seemed wrong was that the SCDS2s were flimsy and had potentiality of being pried apart at the clumsiness of my fumbling hands. I tried to pry it out of the casing and it almost popped the front cover piece completely off!

Alas, they fit snugly into my DSiXL and I have nothing to fear. I do however find myself encountering freezing errors and stuff sometimes in hardware intensive games like Phantasy Star 0. Perhaps this issue is software and not hardware, at least I hope. My friend's card had no issues like that :/


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (May 20, 2010)

Ordered 1x AK2i 26 April, still nothing. They have been slow to respond to my ticket and on the two ocassions they've bothered to, have claimed my messages email responses were incomplete (problem at their end allegedly). They tried to pin non-receipt of payment on Paypal (wrong!) and now haven't bothered to communicate with me since May 17.

I'm pretty certain this is a last time purchase from ShopTemp by me....and others here would be well advised to read this section prior to making any purchases from them. Discount King could be a poor man's pauper.

EDIT: 21 May - still no response! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 22 May - a response (just not a very good one). These people are very, very ordinary to deal with. I've sent numerous message to them over this matter and I'm seemingly not even close to a "payment verification" status!! I've almost lost count on how many times I've had to supply the order # and Paypal verification information to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quote:
"Hello,

my name is ***** (courteously removed) and I am the customer service supervisor. 
First on behalf of the staff please allow me to apologize for the problem you seem to be encountering.
If I understand correctly, your order 2288 was paid for with transaction #0DF45931CD109600W, right?
I'm going to check the payment system as soon as possible and see if we did receive your transaction, and if it actually corresponds to an existing order on our system.
Please be aware that this might be the result of a technical problem, we have been having server issues since our shop launched, a few customers have faced similar situations. Although we are glad to have served over thousands of people without any kind of problem for the first few month and a half, we are still working out the kinks and trying to improve our service as much as we can.
We will get back to you on monday and *ship your order if it has to be shipped*. We wish you an excellent week-end!"

*"If it has to be shipped" - what a strange way to put it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mantis41 (May 20, 2010)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> I do however find myself encountering freezing errors and stuff sometimes in hardware intensive games like Phantasy Star 0. Perhaps this issue is software and not hardware, at least I hope. My friend's card had no issues like that :/


Probably the SD card. If the panasonic formatter doesn't do then trick then your SD is rubbish and needs to be replaced. 

My boy got sick of freezes in Pokemon. He hasn't quite got the hang of frequent saving. Brought him a decent quality SD and he has had no more lock ups and the game is running a lot faster especially in the menus.


----------



## Cyan (May 21, 2010)

I ordered from Shoptemp on 8 may 2010.
I chose the _Hong Kong Register Air Mail_, as I didn't know how free shipping "without the packaging" would be.

It arrived at my home (South France) on 20 may 2010.
I wasn't home, but at work, and instead of leaving the very small package in my mailbox, the post man put a receipt asking to go at the post-office the day after, but they don't have the good opening time for working people è_é

I had to give a paper to my mother for her to go and take it.

Is that because I chose "Register" that I needed to be present and sign for it ?
If I choose free shipping, there's no need to be present to deliver the package in the mailbox (for next time) ?


Anyway, Thank you for the order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12days is relatively fast enough, when announced 2 to 5 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



Shipping details :
NDSlite USB cable charger (really small package)
_Hong Kong Register Air Mail_
Order : may 8th
shipped : may 10th
leaving HK for France : may 16th
received : may 20th


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2010)

^  Ohhhh - you ordered 2 days before I ordered mine & U got it by the 20th

(slim) possibility of me getting mine by Monday-Tuesday next week then ???


----------



## jc.denton (May 22, 2010)

hot damn, how can people recieve their stuff so soon? It's been 20 days for me, still nothing.


----------



## LUGiA (May 24, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered a Supercard DSTWO and 4GB SDHC microSD card. They were shipped on the 13th of May, 2010, and I received my package on the 24th of May, 2010 (11 days later). This was with the $1 shipping, and not UPS or DHL.
> It arrived packaged well, with bubble wrap in a tightly sealed jiffy bag. The products don't seem to have been damaged in any way (touch wood) and I got what I ordered. No missing boxes or anything.
> No real complaints from me... I recommend them as much as I'd recommend any other decent site of a similar nature.



mine left HK on the 21st May 2010 do you think i will get it this week

5661 when did yours leave HK you can check via your tracking number on Hong Kong post site

thanks


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 24, 2010)

I ordered 2 SC DS 2's. 1 was faulty (mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Other then that, good delivery, great prices, will recommend to friends.


----------



## XWildcat (May 24, 2010)

thought i`d give u a little bit of info that may be helpful.

I ordered my DSTWO last week and paid for DHL delivery, Ive Been using their tracking system to follow the package,
this morning at about 9am when i checked it said it was with the courier, Yes i thought, it will be here today.
to my horror when i checked again at dinner time it said it had been delivered to leeds and had been signed for....AAAARRRRGGGGHHH

I raised a ticket at shoptemp asking them to get in gear and get this sorted they must have got the tracking codes mixed up....

BE WARNED..... mine just got delivered, seems DHL reuse tracking codes (and after a bit of digging on their site it actually states they do)

So one appology to shoptemp later i thought i`d try to save other buyers the same fate.

all i can say is 3-4 days from hong kong and that included the weekend, WOW i`ve ordered stuff from uk that took longer than that.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 24, 2010)

Well all i can say is amazing

order last Thursday at around 11pm

picked up from Hong Kong on Saturday at 0:29 (guessing thats UK time)

Tracked from Saturday night

Arrived today at 15:30 

now that's efficient service

now got to wait to get open to open my loverly package


----------



## hunter291 (May 25, 2010)

I'm very happy. Ordered my SCDS2 at 8.4.2010. Order Number 8xx. arrived 10 minutes ago. thanks shoptemp


----------



## RupeeClock (May 25, 2010)

Has anyone had any success with the affiliation program so far?
I've successfully made two sales and earned $2.9 for it, I was also credited $3 silently, presumably because I alerted them that I made the button graphic they're using and they're welcome to it.

So yeah, $5.90 right now, a little more and that's a free R4DS.


----------



## jc.denton (May 25, 2010)

yaaaay i got my TTDS and kingston microsd 2gb card today! Ordered may 2nd, arrived may 25th. Well, Dealextreme beat you to it, since I recieved an from there yesterday and I ordered it later, too. Anyways, I ran dstt fake checking software, the DSTT is legit. the microsd works as well. satisfied!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2010)

Just got my DSTwo today (25th May) despite mye being a Cheapskate & only going for the 'HongKong Registered' delivery (supposed to take 3-5 weeks)

Pre-ordered on the 10th
Shipped on the 18th (official release date)
Got by 25th.... Not bad at all


----------



## Deathwing Zero (May 25, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to think as of yet. The site is fantastic, it has a nice layout and the english isn't horribly broken. I just wish I knew what was going on with my order.

Got an email saying it was shipped on the 19th of May (SCDS2 +8gb MS) UPS Express shipping, supposedly 3-5 days. 6 days later the tracking number still does not work and I have not received my order. Kind of bothered that the tracking number still doesn't work.

**EDIT**

Apparently by the time I posted this they had tried to deliver it, but there was no knock at the door. My guess is they used our doorbell which doesn't work.

However I paid $15 for express shipping, the delivery is LATE and somehow I owe a mysterious $2.68 which is NOT mentioned anywhere on my Shoptemp bill. At first I thought maybe it's because they have to make a second delivery, but checking it out on the UPS website, it said they were unable to collect funds on the first attempt. Anyone know what this is for? It's rather stupid that I owe mystery money when they are the ones owing me money. Also, I still cannot track the package. I was given a different number on the delivery notice from UPS.

So, retarded UPS aside (we all knew that) I'm quite pleased with Shoptemp's service. Could maybe use a bit of an improved tracking number service. Will order again, without using UPS.


----------



## ippei (May 26, 2010)

I order mine (IEDGE & R4) Apr 28th and never receive it yet. They just send me a picture of package. 
I can do that too..... Just simply mean people.
Make sure to pay little more and get trackable shipping method.

I learn so much from gbatemp so naturally I trust them too... Free Shipping is my biggest regret.
They might be good seller but not to me.. Watch out anyone taking advantage of Free Shipping.

May be I should send them picture of my Dog and tell them return real dog back to me...
Oh.. Well this is my first post and I am so angry with them...

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 26, 2010)

Umm.. My mom just ordered a SCDS2 and paid with paypal (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). She got an e-mail payment confirmation nut my account still says that it's awaiting payment. What has happened?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 27, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> Umm.. My mom just ordered a SCDS2 and paid with paypal (I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this happened to me, but I think it's normal. It takes awhile for it to register. Don't worry, they received your money! Your status should change soon.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 27, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Tekkin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phew. Thank goodness. I just hope it changes before my mom gets mad.


----------



## Lily (May 27, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> However I paid $15 for express shipping, the delivery is LATE and somehow I owe a mysterious $2.68 which is NOT mentioned anywhere on my Shoptemp bill.



Customs fee?


----------



## m_atthes (May 29, 2010)

7 days from ShopTemp to Germany -> 0$ shipping -> incredible !!!
Many thanks for R4 and AK2i


----------



## joybeba6679 (May 29, 2010)

A month from Shoptemp to PR -> $1 shipping cuz I didnt had enough on the card for the $2.50 -> No comment...


----------



## janeyuyi (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice to meet you all here!Though there are still many complaints,but I will support shoptemp all the time,it really a good webstore which provide the best services for GBA Temp members...


----------



## Daidude (Jun 2, 2010)

I ordered 3 R4i SDHC's  and got them in about 6-7 days ( sorry I forgot the exact date) with Hong Kong air mail ( with packaging)


----------



## Burlesque (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm gonna try buying from shoptemp... All of these "really slow delivery" things are making me nervous, but I'd rather buy from something that GBATemp evidently endorses over GameKool (which looks shady, even as an official Acekard seller).  

o3o

Will update with my official opinion later, but ordering tonight~


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll give you the tip...do not "hang your hat" on the GBAtemp endorsement side. If that is the thing that is swaying your purchase, then that is an error of judgement.
I ordered 26 April and finally received flashcart 4 June - do the math!! This was only after I went through weeks of constant messaging/emails with either slow replies or none at all. Endured an agonising wait over this period to final get them to confirm receipt of payment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this site is very "hit or miss", which is not unlike the way DX was reputed to be like.
Shop here at your own peril....but I guess if the price is right and you're definitely not in a hurry (should there be any problems, like mine), then go for it.

edit: 1000th post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....just wish it was a cheery one.


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Jun 7, 2010)

mm.. I live in Australia, ordered a Supercard DS Two. Here are the results:
Ordered - 1st of June
Shipped - 3rd of June
Arrived - 7th of June

All in good order, ty so much Shoptemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i was shocked it came here so fast!!


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Jun 7, 2010)

As I said...very "hit or miss".
I must say 6 days is uber quick, almost to the point of being inaccurate.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I ordered an R4 from there, took about 2 weeks to come in. So I got some pretty good shipping time from China to America. Two weeks is a lot better compared to when I bought my M3 Real and it took 2 mouths.


----------



## Burlesque (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel bad for posting because I ended up not going with ShopTemp >


----------



## Genebeeboo (Jun 8, 2010)

Pre-ordered: April 9th
Shipped: May 19th
Arrived: Today, June 7th

I chose free shipping and I don't really recommend it. I would have stressed a whole lot less if I paid a little extra to have a tracking number.


----------



## Tsunii (Jun 8, 2010)

ok here's my little feedback

ordered:
- DSTwo
- R4

Shipped: 21th may i think
Recieved: 28th may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and everything was in a really good contition


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

I ordered an Acekard 2i with an 8 GB SDHC card on May 30th and got it today, June 9th. I'm very impressed with the shipping speed since I used the $1 register Air Mail method. 
My Acekard came in okay condition, along with my 8 GB SDHC card. I chose the Premium Update+Flashing service with it, and it did come pre-loaded with the AKAIO firmware and all the Homebrew apps and games it said it would. My only gripe with the premium service was that did not come pre-flashed for the DSi 1.4 firmware. Also, the SDHC card works fine, no freezing, and little lag. Overall, I'm a happy customer and I'll definitely shop at ShopTemp in the future.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had to get a refund(due to my ds breaking) a few weeks ago and got it within 24 hours! Even companys in the UK don't do that, most of them anyway. I then ordered a supercard ds2 few weeks later and got it in less than a week. 5/5!


----------



## appledrank (Jun 9, 2010)

Ordered on May 30th. It shipped less than 12 hours later.
Edit: Used free shipping.

It's June 9th right now and I'm hoping it can come in at or before my birthday, June 14. That's exactly two weeks. 

It's been 9 days so far. I'm on the east coast of the USA, if that matters.

Anyone have a guesstimate when it'll arrive?


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2010)

appledrank said:
			
		

> Ordered on May 30th. It shipped less than 12 hours later.
> Edit: Used free shipping.
> 
> It's June 9th right now and I'm hoping it can come in at or before my birthday, June 14. That's exactly two weeks.
> ...




Good chance you will get it before your birthday going from other peoples comments.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 11, 2010)

Literally JUST bought an EZ 3in1 extension from Shoptemp. Great price, GBP13.89 (_USD20_) so they've got their currency converter working correctly and checkout was simplicity itself. Within minutes, my order is 'Awaiting Fulfillment' so I'll check back here in a few weeks when the cart arrives so I can comment on shipping speed. So far, pretty impressed, a whole afternoon of googling also confirmed that Shoptemp is the cheapest place to get most flashcart related stuff, (_except SD cards_) so if the delivery is speedy and everything is as it should be, I'll be using Shoptemp a lot more...

UPDATE: My EZ 3in1 Expansion turned up yesterday morning, _(21st June)_ all in working order, quicker than Shoptemp said it would too and in the original packaging which I wasn't expecting. The only thing I have a problem with is my phone number being written on the address panel of the parcel... Other than that, I insist everyone who wants NDS flashcarts *buy from Shoptemp!* They're very good!


----------



## Bingo83 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ordered a Supercard DSTwo and chose the additional $1 shipping option.    Email stating posted 3/6/10 delivered to the UK on 7/6/10.    Excellent service.   Recommended.


----------



## appledrank (Jun 11, 2010)

Received my R4 yesterday!! Picked the free shipping but didn't get the original packaging like some of you.

Not complaining at all. Too excited about it


----------



## IgalackaX (Jun 15, 2010)

im very happy with shoptemp i ordered my M3i Zero on tuesday and got it today on monday so about 6 days!! thats really fast and i got free shipping!! going to get from them again!!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 21, 2010)

I pre-ordered SCDS2(like,the 29 offer)...and got it today.

I don't blame them though,post office here is slow.


I'm happy now anyways


----------



## Am0s (Jun 23, 2010)

Ordered CycloDS with firmware flashing
Order Date: 30th Apr 2010 @ 10:31 PM

received about 2 weeks later from hong kong to UK, was worried about delays because of the volcano activity in iceland which shut down alot of airports, but anyway I received it and it works perfectly shoptemp thank you.

my 6 yr old son is a very happy little boy


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2010)

Ordered an acekard 2i with a 4gb kingston sdhc microsd card.

The acekard works fine, the kingston cannot even format, it took two weeks to get here and one of my shit doesn't even work.

I am pissed off.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 23, 2010)

My order
R4
Ordered on April 28 They shipped out on May 2
June 23, i still don't got it.
Almost 2 months now shoptemp.


----------



## Wekker (Jun 23, 2010)

DSTWO

Pre-Order Date: 7th Apr 2010
Shipped: 24th May 2010

havent received it...  >_> fucking hell
but i think it is the distant


----------



## Ossot (Jun 27, 2010)

I must say, I was blown away with Shoptemp’s service. 

I’ve ordered plenty of items over the internet. I’m not someone who is usually afraid of plugging his credit card into the internet, but I must admit, I was quite nervous ordering somewhat of a “shady” device from some place in China that I couldn’t even find on a map. 

Due to their affiliation with gbatemp, I decided Shoptemp was probably my safest bet. I placed my order for an Acekard2i with a 2gb premium serviced card on June 16. At the time I selected the DHL Express shipping method. Later that day I discovered that there was a national holiday going on in China, and they were not quite fully operational at the time. No worries, I love me some vacation too. On the 18th I received an e-mail telling me my order had shipped and its DHL Express number.

Unfortunately, my DHL Express number would not work, regardless of where I placed it. I decided I was probably making a mountain out of a mole hill due to my anxiety of ordering from what I still deemed a somewhat fishy source. I decided to just post on gbatemp to find out if my fears were unwarranted. I received a PM from a gentleman asking me for details and my Shoptemp ticket number. This was around noon my time, so midnight in China. Within an hour I received an explanation of why their shipments were changed to EMS, and a website where my tracking number worked fine. 

On June 23, 7 days after ordering, 3 working days after shipping, I received my Acekard 2i. I immediately copied over a rom and put it into my DS to see what would happen. It worked exactly as advertised. No configuration needed on my end. 

I would like to say I would order from Shoptemp again, but alas, I can’t say that. Sadly, there are no other products they sell which I have a need for now. I can tell you, without a doubt, if I was to ever order another product which they sell, they would indeed be my first choice. Their customer service was available, literally, around the clock. The shipping was as advertised, and the product was exactly what I was expecting. I can’t imagine a better situation. I’ve had many more complications ordering things from Amazon than I did with Shoptemp. 

If you’re a first time mod buyer and thoughts of “how do I know this isn’t some guy in his basement just ripping people off, AND he’s a million miles away, what could I do if he is?” Put those fears aside. Shoptemp is every bit as professional as any other business you could walk in to. In fact, many US companies could learn quite a bit from their customer service. They were kind and professional. Not to mention, they all had much better English than 90% of the forum posts you see on gbatemp, and 99% of the customer service reps you call on the phone in the US .

Bravo Shoptemp.


----------



## Wekker (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not really complaining  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but just the idea, that i have already received several other items that were ordered later than this one from shoptemp
the service are good yeah


----------



## shinyazz52 (Jun 30, 2010)

ordered two acekard 2i`s with msd cards and premium flashing service on 14th june, and recieved them on 29th june in uk . thanks shoptemp , i recommend using them.


----------



## Langin (Jul 1, 2010)

I just received my dstwo it was shipped a week ago! SO ONE WEEK SHIPPING(I did chose free of course!)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 5, 2010)

ordered a dstwo on the 30th june shipped 1st july with express shipping arrived today 5th july, no import tax to pay either, well happy with my experience with shoptemp, thanks!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 7, 2010)

Ordered a Supercard DSTwo on June 27th (a Sunday). I received it on July 6th (Tuesday; yesterday). A little over ONE business week with FREE shipping. This is the best experience I've ever had with ordering something out of my native country. Thanks Shoptemp!


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 11, 2010)

Let's see... ordered my Acekard 2i (no SD card, no flashing service) on July 2nd, because I'm expecting a DSi soonish, and I thought I'd upgrade from my tired old R4 anyways. It was shipped on the 5th, and arrived yesterday, on the 10th. Considering the "2-5 weeks" estimate for free shipping on the shoptemp website, I'm genuinely impressed by how fast the card shipped to the UK, and would recommend using Shoptemp for flashcarts and similar devices to friends. Heck, in a few weeks time, might buy myself a DSTwo from there, just because the service was so great.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 11, 2010)

Shoptemp have announced something pretty sweet.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posted on 11th Jul 2010 @ 7:13 PM
> 
> We've just put in place some new procedures behind the scenes at ShopTemp!
> 
> ...



Ain't that grand?
...Come to think of it, in order to test the M3i Zero, that means they will have to flash the unit in order to test it. Fancy that.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 11, 2010)

Depends... It means staff are going to have to manually test each and every time, this could be a lot of stock to test which are going to take staff time.  Staff cost money, so presumably this may effect prices.

In principle it's a great idea. You only have to see the issues some are having with returning stuff to 0sz and then waiting for a replacement. It's just wether or not prices will have to go up, otherwise they'd already be doing it.


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Jul 13, 2010)

Just had to say amazing turnaround n both occasions I used them, first was a month or so ago when I ordered an M3i Zero with 16GB card as well as Premium flashing service. I ordered it late Friday evening (UK) time and it arrived here the following Friday morning.

The second was last week, I ordered a DSTwo with the same options, ordered it Tuesday morning (UK time) and it arrived here midday on the Friday.

One thing though with the M3i Zero I didn't get the homebrew etc, as I didnt know I was supposed to, but I really just wanted them to flash the device for me in order to use it, as I believe the device is blank when you first get it with no FW etc.

The DSTwo came with the homebrew, which is pretty good.

FYI both times I paid for courier service, first one was UPS second was DHL, I think they choose themselves there which to send it by?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 13, 2010)

BeLGaRaTh said:
			
		

> FYI both times I paid for courier service, first one was UPS second was DHL, I think they choose themselves there which to send it by?


Yeah, they actually choose between 3. DHL, UPS and EMS. I have talked to them about this before, and  they tell me that they pick the one that will be fastest in delivering it to the recipient based on local collection and turn-around times (things operate a little differently in China).


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 15, 2010)

I ordered a Supercard DSTwo, chose express 3-5 day shipping, and it took a week to get here. I was so pissed that I paid $24 extra for slow "express shipping!!"


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 16, 2010)

It only counts bussiness days


----------



## Rayder (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, I ordered a DSlite battery on July 17th and received it today (July 26).   So that's 9 days from date of order to Northeast Ohio.  Not too shabby.

I used the Airmail with full packaging option.

I haven't actually put the battery to use yet....I'll get to that a little later.


----------



## Neku_12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent Service, i had my doubts when it shipped from far away, but I received my Acekard2i in 6 days XD, and in excellent condition and with the original package, im really satisfied with Shoptemp, keep it up =3


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

Got to say, after sorting out my microsd card issue, I am impressed with the service provided.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ordered: 24th Jul 2010
Shipped: 26th Jul 2010
Arrived: 2nd Aug 2010

I ordered an Acekard 2i, not too bad for shipping concerning how long it normally takes to get stuff shipped to Massachusetts.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 3, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> It only counts bussiness days


Of course it does, but it went through EMS, then through USPS Express Mail, which is delivered every day, even Sundays and holidays. It arrived in California five days after it shipped from China, then took two days to get here. I still think it was a rip-off.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 3, 2010)

Used the free shipping to the Wii Component Cables. Arrived 11 days later, very satisfied with that.
Still have to test it out though, but the shipping was quite fast for being free!


----------



## xist (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm very pleasantly surprised and would go so far as saying that Shoptemp will be the first place i'll look for things in future.

Ordered on the 31st July (Saturday)
Received 7th August (Saturday)

One week turnaround, no problems with delivery or import problems and altogether excellent. (Although i sadly didn't get a wrist strap with my DSTwo...)


----------



## t^2 (Aug 9, 2010)

iEDGE via Hong Kong Registered Air Mail (with tracking number)
Ordered: June 21st
Shipped: June 22nd
Received: June 30th

I'm waiting on my second order now, which should arrive tomorrow.
Very impressed with ShopTemp! :3


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my story.
I ordered my Supercard DStwo on the 30th of July with store credit earned on Shoptemp.
When the weekend passed, it immediately shipped on the 2nd of August, when I promptly received it on the 9th of August, on free shipping.

That's very impressive you know!


----------



## gwarlek (Aug 10, 2010)

My story isn't that happy.

Ordered 3 items on the 29th of July and ever since it is marked as *Pre-order*. One week after creating an order, I made support ticket to clear the situation, but still this ticket remain unanswered.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2010)

hi gwarlek,

when did you make your ticket? 
tickets shouldn't remain unanswered more than 24 hours (except on week-ends as stated on the support page)
when you order an item that is on pre-order of course you cant expect it to receive it immediately.
items are on preorder most of the times because the item is out of stock at the suppliers so they cant provide new stock immediately.


----------



## gwarlek (Aug 10, 2010)

*Costello*, 
I made my ticket on the 6th of august with Normal priority and minute after confirmation came on my mail. Thats all, no news ever since.
Right now I made another ticket, with High priority this time.

I understand what does preorder mean, but they could atleast answer on my ticket and tell approximate date of items appearing in a stock.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone from the UK worried about this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=242883&hl=
I ordered an acekard a day after that was posted and it arrived today


----------



## Kittyneko (Aug 13, 2010)

Mistakenly ordered an M3i (since it's been out a while, thought it was in stock) & registered $2 shipping. No information on when it'll be in stock so I ticketed a request to swap it for a DSone (toss the $2 shipping, they could keep the difference of $1 cause I know paypal transactions are akward to modify for refunds).. but no reply. I thought it would make things easier for them and someone could use the extra $1 for coffee.. lol

I assume everything is dandy when stuff is in stock, given all the positive reviews. I don't mind if they're kinda slow on the 24-hour response for tickets, but a reply of any sort from them would be nice.


----------



## gwarlek (Aug 14, 2010)

Kittyneko said:
			
		

> Mistakenly ordered an M3i (since it's been out a while, thought it was in stock) & registered $2 shipping. No information on when it'll be in stock so I ticketed a request to swap it for a DSone (toss the $2 shipping, they could keep the difference of $1 cause I know paypal transactions are akward to modify for refunds).. but no reply. I thought it would make things easier for them and someone could use the extra $1 for coffee.. lol
> 
> I assume everything is dandy when stuff is in stock, given all the positive reviews. I don't mind if they're kinda slow on the 24-hour response for tickets, but a reply of any sort from them would be nice.


Hah, I am in your shoes, Kittyneko! I ordered M3i as well, together with other cards. After creating second ticket, I finally got an answer about short stock. They are waiting restock approximately in two weeks... So I asked to switch that luckless card for Acekard2i, disregarding almost 5$ difference. Now more than 48 hours passed and no reply from them so far.


----------



## Kittyneko (Aug 14, 2010)

Hm, well guess I'll try making a 2nd ticket, see how that goes..

edit - doesn't seem to allow new tickets (flags everything as error, including static fields I can't modify), but can do additions to a ongoing ticket/thread. Did that already, though.


----------



## Costello (Aug 15, 2010)

be patient its the week end guys.
read about the business hours on the support home page


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 15, 2010)

Shoptemp had an early week-end this week.
http://shoptemp.com/news/30



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posted on 13th Aug 2010 @ 11:11 AM
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



The notice was on the frontpage for a while, but seemed to disappear after they added some new products.


----------



## Kittyneko (Aug 15, 2010)

Got a reply, all good now:
_
Hello,

Thank you for your patience, we are making the amendment now and your order should be shipped very soon!

We will keep your registered airmail tracking option as thanks for your patience. Besides, we have plenty of coffee... ;-) It's our lifeblood.

Thank you for shopping at ShopTemp._


----------



## DiD (Aug 23, 2010)

As a GBAtemp member I decided to make an order at ShopTemp. Guess any support to the site is appriciated.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I needed some spare parts to repair my daughters DS and ordered an adapter a long the way. Finding and ordering items went very easy. Payment was done through PayPal, which went without a problem. Since my package had to travel half around the world, I decided to take an express delivey. Order was done on August 4th and I received the package (in perfect state) on my doorstep on August 9th by DHL.

Great service and one of the better experiences I had with an online shop.


----------



## 1Player (Aug 31, 2010)

terrible customer service/support...I don't think I'll buy from shoptemp again
I had a bad dstwo, took them almost to 2 week to reply with return address, and it's only because I contact costello that they finally reply to my support ticket.

realhotstuff.com is the place for me now....bought 2 dstwo  there with no problems..
and they ship fast..
it takes shoptemp 3 days to change from awaiting fullfillment to awaiting shipment
while at realhotstuff in 3 days, I'm  already using the flash cart

I'll only buy from shoptemp when I want a wood compatible R4


----------



## Costello (Sep 1, 2010)

You are just downright lying. You never contacted me. Unless you used another account (some guy contacted me before about an order)
And the support answers within 24 to 48 hours except on weekends.
If you ordered during a week end obviously it'll take a little longer for them to process your order (order during the weekend, your order gets shipped on monday morning).


----------



## Marlonguppy (Sep 12, 2010)

1Player said:
			
		

> terrible customer service/support...I don't think I'll buy from shoptemp again
> I had a bad dstwo, took them almost to 2 week to reply with return address, and it's only because I contact costello that they finally reply to my support ticket.
> 
> realhotstuff.com is the place for me now....bought 2 dstwo  there with no problems..
> ...


You are just "advertising", aren't you?


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 17, 2010)

Ordered on the night of Sunday 12th
All my items got here today!!!

In a state of shock to be honest, I've ordered stuff from my own country that hasn't gotten here this quick, was expecting to wait another week at the very least.  

Haven't tested the products yet, but am doing so now.  The packaging was really good though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/Tested the goods now

R4 = Perfect, works with WoodR4 as promised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acekard 2i = Perfect, HW ID 81, spring loaded
Sandisk 2gb MicroSD = Nice and fast
Kingston 4gb = Chinese origin, works fine

Very happy with ShopTemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/2nd edit

Put a review on Reseller Ratings


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words for ShopTemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always glad to hear a satisfied customer and thanks for putting a review on Reseller Ratings. I wish more customers would do that for them


----------



## Shrander (Sep 25, 2010)

Ordered a Supercard DSTwo.
It came in quickly, but I also ordered the option to have it updated to the newest firmware, and the card that was sent to me was 2 versions behind the version that came out a couple days before I even made the purchase.


----------



## Costello (Sep 25, 2010)

it's been updated now with the latest 1.4.1 fix
the people at shoptemp should follow the news on gbatemp more


----------



## Lt. Brannigan (Oct 1, 2010)

Despite my reservations, and concerns that I was just ripped off after ordering from them, my fears proved to be groundless and I got my items in less than 2 weeks. Over all a good experience, and will consider ordering from them again.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 4, 2010)

I made my order on the 25th September and chose Hong Kong Registered Air Mail, I received my order today 4th October.

This is what I call a great service, speedy delivery, well packaged and I was kept informed throughout my order process, thank you ShopTemp.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 11, 2010)

Customer Service
-- 
It wasn't too bad at first. I got a reply within 3 hours, now it's been over 15 hours since the reply. My order has been stuck at "Awaiting Payment" since about Thursday and PayPal says that it was completed.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> Customer Service
> --
> It wasn't too bad at first. I got a reply within 3 hours, now it's been over 15 hours since the reply. My order has been stuck at "Awaiting Payment" since about Thursday and PayPal says that it was completed.


I already told you - they are *NOT *supposed to work on weekends so you should expect a reply today seeing as it's now Monday.


----------



## angrybanana5000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ordered my Acekard on Friday. My card went from Shenzhen, China to Boston, MA (where I live) over the weekend. When I checked on my order on Tuesday my Acekard was in Canada!? Now I have to wait for DHL to contact me about my order.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 13, 2010)

Ya mine did the same thing sort of. It was in Shenzen Monday, then it processed and went to Hong Kong and processed? Now I'm guessing it's on its way over here because it's been 12 hours or so since it last updated.


----------



## angrybanana5000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> Ya mine did the same thing sort of. It was in Shenzen Monday, then it processed and went to Hong Kong and processed? Now I'm guessing it's on its way over here because it's been 12 hours or so since it last updated.


Yeah mine went to hong kong too. Hopefully your's will actually get to you unlike mine. >


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 14, 2010)

^What do you mean? You never got yours? When did you order it? I paid for the 3-5 day shipping too, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it should be here tomorrow or Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want it. > lulz. But, seriously, what happened?


----------



## angrybanana5000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> ^What do you mean? You never got yours? When did you order it? I paid for the 3-5 day shipping too, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DHL accidentally sent my order to Canada instead of Boston where it should have been. Luckily it came today though! Now I just need to set it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* I think I got a bad MicroSD adapter. It doesn't even work in my computer's SD reader.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

Ordered a New R4 for a Friend last wednesday, went from Pending to Shipped on friday.
Hope i get it this friday or monday next week


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Good service, easy check out, i didnt have to use paypal (pain in the but) to pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so happy 
BTW:
if im not home and i get hong kong registerd Airmail can my uncle get the packege for me if im not there atm? and if no one there what happenes to my order? Thanks in advance


----------



## Synt4x3rror (Oct 20, 2010)

I ordered a ez flas 3 in 1 on the 9th and it arrived today


so far so good, works like a charm, shipping was rather fast, but I'd wish they had left a tracking number


but oh well, thanks to shoptemp


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 27, 2010)

Got my new R4 today, exactly 3 weeks after the order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nothing was damaged even though i haven't tryed to play anything on it. The box looked like someone had been sitting on it but the box isn't important


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to request a small change in shoptemp's ordering process.

If you purchase over $80 in products in one order, you shouldn't even be able to choose standard Hong Kong airmail. You should just get an option of registered HK airmail (which is already free if you buy over $80 in one order) or express shipping. This would prevent people who don't know the difference between the two from choosing standard when they can get registered for free (AKA: ME) Hopefully this wouldn't be too hard to code in.


----------



## taken (Nov 1, 2010)

My first ordered on the 28/9/10.
Shipped on the 29/9/10.
The order arrived on the 12/10/10.

Which I thought was great service for free Shipping.

So I ordered on the 9th October and it says shipped on 11th October and I am still waiting date now is 1st November.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 2, 2010)

I made my order with ShopTemp on the 28th October and selected Express Shipping, items arrived this morning 2nd November.

All items arrived well packed (which included 2 acekard2i's) and confirmed working with akaio 1.8.1, so once again a great service from ShopTemp.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 2, 2010)

my order (R4 revolution) arrived today to me in Algeria so it took in the 3 weeks to arrive in good condition excellent service from shoptemp, many thanks


----------



## CWaffles (Nov 3, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> My first ordered on the 28/9/10.
> Shipped on the 29/9/10.
> The order arrived on the 12/10/10.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I ordered my DSTwo on October 13th, shipped on October 15th to the United States and I'm still waiting also.


----------



## mouadib (Nov 10, 2010)

hi to all
I will thank this board (all the guys who working to give advice).
I buy 4 dstwo with mmc + service setup.
order on 4/11/10 by express shiping(dhl for me) arrived on 8/11/10 to belgium.
my stuff comes well packed.

i thank shoptemp and i will recommend them.
merci


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Just opened a ticket concerning why I didn't get the tracking number when I paid the extra dollar option...

Edit: Just got a reply [pretty quick if you ask me. I wasn't expecting one for a day at least]. Whoever helped me out was very helpful. Didn't try to feed me any information that made it more confusing. He was direct and just skipped all the stuff and solved it. I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very good for a guy like me who likes things simple and quick.

Glad I'm supporting ShopTemp


----------



## Pyrate02 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shoptemp sucks!  I ordered from them 5 Acekards on 10/24 and still haven't received them.  I sent them an email asking them to track it days ago and still no response....I'm afraid my days of ordering from them are coming to an end.

If there is no satisfactory response soon, I am going to dispute the charge on my credit card.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 12, 2010)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> Shoptemp sucks!  I ordered from them 5 Acekards on 10/24 and still haven't received them.  I sent them an email asking them to track it days ago and still no response....I'm afraid my days of ordering from them are coming to an end.
> 
> If there is no satisfactory response soon, I am going to dispute the charge on my credit card.



You've gotta wait 5 weeks before you can dispute, plus it's christmas season. You can't go into things like this not knowing how long you'll wait.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Pyrate02 @*

you waited less than 3 weeks and you complain ? did not you read that the delivery can take 2-5 weeks with HK airmail ? in addition in this period the delay can increase because of christmas...


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 12, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> *Pyrate02 @*
> 
> you waited less than 3 weeks and you complain ? did not you read that the delivery can take 2-5 weeks with HK airmail ? in addition in this period the delay can increase because of christmas...




oh, yeah, I forgot for a sec to post how long the latest poss. delivery is now.

8 WEEKS.

you can still open a claim at 5 tho.


----------



## Pyrate02 (Nov 14, 2010)

How about the fact that I contacted Shoptemp 2x and they didn't respond????

And what is this BS about Christmas season?  Christmas is still a long time away.

Besides, now, after I complained to Shoptemp for the SECOND TIME, and without getting any response from them, I see through the tracking number that my order shipped from Hong Kong on November 13!!!

I freakin ordered this stuff on October 24!!!!

I want a discount from Shoptemp - this is unacceptable!!!

If this is how they operate, I am NOT ordering from them again.


----------



## Sharido (Nov 16, 2010)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> How about the fact that I contacted Shoptemp 2x and they didn't respond????
> 
> And what is this BS about Christmas season?  Christmas is still a long time away.
> 
> ...



Shoptemp actually ships out your order within 24-48 hours. Very fast if I say so myself. After it leaves Shoptemp, it's in the hands of whomever you picked to ship it. They can't do anything once it leaves them. 

Since tons of people are ordering stuff for Christmas(it doesn't have to be from Shoptemp), the air mail system is quite busy. You just have to wait like the rest of us really. It's not Shoptemp's fault, nor can they do anything to unclog the airways so to speak.


----------



## taken (Nov 16, 2010)

Right I am in my 6 th week from october 9th. 

So I open a ticket, yesterday. Shoptemp wrote back to me saying wait another week.

Then i will be in my 7th week. So I 've just wait. Until then.


----------



## -Marco23- (Nov 16, 2010)

Perfect service, shipped the 3rd november and arrived the 13th (of november)

Thanks Shoptemp


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> Right I am in my 6 th week from october 9th.
> 
> So I open a ticket, yesterday. Shoptemp wrote back to me saying wait another week.
> 
> Then i will be in my 7th week. So I 've just wait. Until then.


Unfortunately a lot of people in the UK are experiencing problems receiving international post at the moment. Especially from China. For some reason it's severely back logged. It's not ShopTemp's fault.

They've actually recently introduced faster UK shipping services because of this. Reasonably priced too.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Nov 20, 2010)

ordered on Novemeber 1 and it shipped a couple hours later still waiting i order from dealextreme the same day and they shipped 4 days later and it got here yesterday and i used the same free air mail service. i though dx had the slowest service >.


----------



## taken (Nov 20, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the time I had order before 28 september and I received on 12 october. Like I said I order on the 9th october and I not blaming shoptemp.
I ordered more from them, so I just wait. But shoptemp said if I don't get my parcel to get in contact  them next week.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaosu-Noko said:
			
		

> ordered on Novemeber 1 and it shipped a couple hours later still waiting i order from dealextreme the same day and they shipped 4 days later and it got here yesterday and i used the same free air mail service. i though dx had the slowest service >.


----------



## GBAGiraffe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaosu-Noko said:
			
		

> Kaosu-Noko said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ordered on Novemeber 1 and it shipped a couple hours later still waiting i order from dealextreme the same day and they shipped 4 days later and it got here yesterday and i used the same free air mail service. i though dx had the slowest service >.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 21, 2010)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> How about the fact that I contacted Shoptemp 2x and they didn't respond????
> 
> And what is this BS about Christmas season?  Christmas is still a long time away.
> 
> ...



Oh bugger off will ya?

A) You have to realize that with all the bombings in mails and crap like that, EVERYTHING is getting delayed. Not ShopTemp's fault.

B) With everybody ordering stuff from ShopTemp, of course they're going to be backed up. And even when they get it all cleared, the Post Office could be backed up.

C) The site says wait 8 weeks before opening a ticket.

D) If you don't want to order from them, then fine, piss off and stop complaining.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2010)

Just an update my parcel arrived today 22 november. 7th week still within 8 week period.
so I will just wait for my other parcels to come.


----------



## Pyrate02 (Nov 23, 2010)

Shoptemp never responded to my inquiries or trouble tickets.  I placed another order and opened a trouble ticket and still no response.  Basically, Shoptemp is not trustworthy - I see if you have a problem, they will NOT respond and will simply IGNORE you.  Under these circumstances, I will not be ordering from them again.  I will also contact my credit card to place a dispute.

I suggest anyone thinking from ordering from Shoptemp seriously consider this - if you have a problem or issue, they will IGNORE you.  

There have to be other retailers that are reputable and actually respond to order from.  

I freakin hate Shoptemp.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 23, 2010)

Pyrate, I sent you a PM and I'm hoping we can get to the bottom of this. Its not like ShopTemp to ignore tickets. There must be an explanation.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> Shoptemp never responded to my inquiries or trouble tickets.  I placed another order and opened a trouble ticket and still no response.  Basically, Shoptemp is not trustworthy - I see if you have a problem, they will NOT respond and will simply IGNORE you.  Under these circumstances, I will not be ordering from them again.  I will also contact my credit card to place a dispute.
> 
> I suggest anyone thinking from ordering from Shoptemp seriously consider this - if you have a problem or issue, they will IGNORE you.
> 
> ...



No they don't... And if they did, like Ace Gunman said, it's unlike them. Hell, I'll be willing to post my emails that I got from them. All within 24 hours of opening a ticket. ShopTemp is very trustworthy.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2010)

I spoke with Pyrate and a ShopTemp customer support representative and its just as I thought, a simple misunderstanding. Apparently Pyrate wasn't receiving the e-mail notifications, but the support staffers were replying to his tickets which in turn he couldn't see. So around and around the ride went. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It should be all worked out now, but even if we haven't solved the e-mail glitch on Pyrate's end we do at least know that efforts were made on both sides.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

ShopTemp's emails come in the Junk folder. You have to mark it as safe before it can go to your Inbox.


----------



## taken (Nov 24, 2010)

He's got to look in the Junk folder and mark it as safe. I had too do that aswell.
Shoptemp reply's within 24hrs.


----------



## dreamseller (Nov 24, 2010)

hey idk if its the right thread to right in but when i go to checkout the shipping is not free its $3 or smth..


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 24, 2010)

*[email protected]*
i think you have to apologize to shoptmep because it was your fault, always verify the junk folder it may contain important mails that you have to put in the safe list


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got my R4 original in the mail. 18 days. Ordered on the 7th, arrived on the 25th.

The box is a little beat up, pretty tough to get the white box taken out of it's sleeve. And the R4 doesn't fit in the blue case. Eh, oh well. It's here, it works.


----------



## bobbytheD (Nov 29, 2010)

i just ordered my first order from SHOPTEMP today, ordered two R4DS classic cards with 2GB SD cards, and premium flashing service.

i have already gotten TWO emails from SHOPTEMP, telling me my order was processed, and that my order is now awaiting shipment!

this is good customer service. i am sure i made the right choice choosing SHOPTEMP


----------



## Distrance (Nov 30, 2010)

Nevermind .. Problem solved through Customer Service.

At least Shoptemp has very fast customer service, and people working there who write perfect english .. That's a nice plus.


----------



## bobbytheD (Nov 30, 2010)

i just got another email today that my order has shipped, but no tracking number yet.

it's always chancy ordering from China, but since SHOPTEMP is a "trusted partner" of the forum, i trust them to get my order to me.

international mail the last couple months has been pretty messed up due to the "terrorist mail scare" we had recently. i expect it to take 3-4 weeks for my cards to arrive.

looking forward to my first flash cart experience!


----------



## Distrance (Nov 30, 2010)

There won't be tracking number provided in the email. If you go to your Order Details you should have a Tracking button somewhere on there - If not, there is a tracking code provided on the details.

Edit : Lol my package arrived today. It was shipped 28/11 and arrived on 30/11 .. I managed to avoid customs and '' custom handling fees ( 15€ ) '' thanks to Shoptemp lying about the value of the package. It even had a certificate of some sort assuring that the package contains 4x MicroSD card readers and it's value is $20 .. Thanks Shoptemp for doing that without me asking to do so .. as I forgot.


----------



## bobbytheD (Dec 1, 2010)

yep....got my tracking number from the SHOPTEMP website, checked it with China Post, my order is already in the post and is at Bejing Airport!

very cool....maybe in a couple weeks i will be firing up an R4 DS card for the first time!


----------



## stublu (Dec 2, 2010)

This recipient is currently unable to receive money??


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Went on to check the prices of SuperCard carts, but I can't find ANY flashcarts!  What's up with that?


----------



## stublu (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got this reply

'hello,I am sorry to tell you that we will not be accepting new flash cart orders because of the heavy orders now ,but previously made orders will still be processed.For the time being we are just selling other things, like accessories and such.Sorry for the inconvenience again.'


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 2, 2010)

stublu said:
			
		

> Just got this reply
> 
> 'hello,I am sorry to tell you that we will not be accepting new flash cart orders because of the heavy orders now ,but previously made orders will still be processed.For the time being we are just selling other things, like accessories and such.Sorry for the inconvenience again.'


Thanks for that, at least they are implying that it's temporary...

It'd be nice if they just set it as 'Out Of Stock' though...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Nah, Nintendo probably caught on and was like 

"OY PRICKS! STOP IT!"


----------



## Stewy12 (Dec 2, 2010)

"Nintendo DS Flash Carts no longer available

Posted on 2nd Dec 2010 @ 7:47 AM

Dear visitors,

due to unfortunate circumstances, we have been forced to stop selling Nintendo DS flash carts. They remain visible on our website for reference only, but you cannot add them to your cart anymore (all "out of stock"). We will be expanding to other product ranges in the future in order to remain an attractive and enjoyable web shop.

NOTE: ALL ORDERS THAT WERE PAID FOR WILL BE SHIPPED NORMALLY. If you were able to pay for your order, it will be shipped.

The ShopTemp Team"

Oh noes!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

I frickin knew I should've bought a DSTWO. I was waiting for details on the iEvolution. DAMMIT ALL TO HELL!

Now I wonder, if we pay with our store credit, is that considered paying and selling?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 2, 2010)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> "Nintendo DS Flash Carts no longer available
> 
> Posted on 2nd Dec 2010 @ 7:47 AM
> 
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Stewy12 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a bummer, should still get mine as I ordered it on the 21st October but was gonna put in another order after Christmas.......

Any recommendations for other dealers that ship worldwide, dscartshop.com anygood??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Realhotstuff.com? I think...


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope my ordered DSTWO will be shipped to me (ordered 25th October)!
Until now there was nothing in my Box....


----------



## bobbytheD (Dec 2, 2010)

damn..i am glad i made my order last week and did not wait.....my order is already shipped, and i bought two cards


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, this sucks. I'm glad I had ordered a DStwo back at the end of October, but I wanted to put in another order for 1 more and a EZflash gba. Oh well hopefully it's only temporary.


----------



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys i paid with paypal and they got 12 Euros from me but it still says This order is marked as Awaiting Payment.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 2, 2010)

bigdaddy123456 said:
			
		

> Hi guys i paid with paypal and they got 12 Euros from me but it still says This order is marked as Awaiting Payment.




Give it sometime it will change. It's not always an instantanious transaction.


----------



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 2, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> bigdaddy123456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know but this is the 3th day


----------



## robbywu (Dec 4, 2010)

went to place an order only to find out the shipping was 24$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like ill be looking at other sites


----------

